# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  The Goal Cup

## Pajtim123

The goal Cup eshte nje loje ne te cilen duhet te zgjedhesh 11 futbollist dhe varesisht nga performancat ne lojerat qe ata i zhvillojn me ekipet e e tyre ti shperblehesh me pik. Me pik shperblehesh nese lojtari paraqitet ne loj pastaj nese shenon gol por edhe te hiqen piket nese lojtari merr karton te verdh ose te kuq etj. Fituesi i cili arriti me se shumti pik gjat stinorit qe po sa perfundoi ka fituar nje IPod 30GB. 
Tani afer eshte kampionati Evropian dhe nese deshironi te merrni pjes thjesht hyni ne faqen www.thegoalcup.com dhe regjistroheni, pastaj i zgjedhni 11 futbollist qe mendoni se do te paraqiten me se miri ne Evropian dhe loja fillon. 
Ne fund te Evropianit mund ta shofim se kush ka me shum aftesi si nje menagjer futbolli ne baz te vendit ne te cilin ndodhet ne radhitjen e pergjithshme. Suksese.

----------

